# Harwich to the Hook



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Two questions. Is Stena the only operator on this route and does anyone know the best times to travel to get the best price.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Stena did / do excellent fast crossing, from Harwich to Hook, for best price / times check the site and put in different dates, avoid school hols and weekends! 
alternatively you can go to Rotterdam, [other side of estuary] from Hull but that is overnight. and so more expensive. altho Hull is easier to get to for you from Wirral.

8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Twooks. Thanks for that, I know going out after a certain time and coming back before a certain time makes a big difference on Speedferries, I thought some one might save me the trouble of searching, I will do as you say.
I am just lazy.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I'm also lazy, but unfortunately the only way to get half way accurate info on ferries is off their web sites - or ring them direct

8)


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

If you do use the service Harwich/Hoek v Holland.
Note ive given you a convenient stopping place in the Campsite database.
Harwich Seafront Not Harwich Quay No 324.
Think the morning conventional ship offers very good rates for caravans or motorhomes.
I would use it for all my trips to Europe but the journey times are to long for the dog.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Agreed with above,...day xings much cheaper!

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, also my Autoroute and Navigator both take me M6,M1,M25 and then back up to Harwich, wouldnt it be better M6 and then onto A14 across to Ipswich and down to Harwich, not a part of the country I know well.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

We did that trip a few years ago and went:
M6 A14 etc but then down M11 to Stanstead and across to Colchester, stayed o/night at CC associated site - handy for town - and then on to Harwich.
there are are about 3 ways to get to Colchester all of them equally bad I think - luck of the draw!

had a good crossing tho very impressed with Stena.

have fun whatever you decide

8) 

ps - can't imagine why / how you've been given M25 option, perhaps the software was programmed by a sadist! :roll: 
pps - we lived in lancs then - not york :lol:


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Sid T

M6 ..A14..A12..A120..Probably easiest.Keeps you away from the M25.(A120 from Stanstead Airport not the best on heavy tractor days) Colchester CC site open all year but a bit noisy i would think.


----------

